# Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?



## espelkamper (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal!:q
Ich habe einen Askari Gutschein von 140 € geschenkt bekommen!Aber ich möchte bei Askari nichts Bestellen da ich Zuzeit PLeite bin möchte ich lieber Geld haben...Also müsste ich mir was bei Askari kaufen was ich für das gleiche oder sogar für mehr Geld bei Ebay verkaufen kann!Meine Frage was würdet ihr euch bei Askari hollen um es bei Ebay wieder zur verkaufen?
Tut mir Leid die Frage ist vieleicht ein bisel Dumm aber ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir bei dem Problem helfen könnet!Allen ein Frohes Gesundes Neues Jahr!Mfg Espelkamper #6


----------



## d0ni (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

hasde schonmal versucht ne email zu schreiben ob du den Gutschein umtauschen kannst? 
Das du dein Geld wieder bekommst.

Gruß
doni


----------



## espelkamper (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Ne das geht nicht hab da schon angerufen...


----------



## mlkzander (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

verkauf doch den gutschein hier im board für 120 tacken oder so


----------



## espelkamper (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Ne dann hab ich doch 20 € Verlusst gemacht.
Dann kauf ich mir lieber was bei Askarie und verkaufe es Mindestens für das gleiche bei Ebay...Was würdet ihr mir da für einen Artikel raten?Mfg espelkamper


----------



## flexmaster (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

tufline geht viell.


----------



## @dr! (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

musst ma gucken was die im angebot haben ... könnten vllt ein paar schnäppchen dabei sein. oder guck was es in ebay gibt bzw. was für wieviel es da rausgeht und vergleiche es mit den preisen vom askari


----------



## Crotalus (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Wenn du mögliche Versandkosten und vor allem die ebay-Gebühren berücksichtigst, denke ich nicht das sich eine solche Aktion lohnt. Zusätzlich hast du bei ebay ja keine Garantie das du einen hohen Preis erzielst und Arbeit/Stress auch noch...
Naja aber, viel Glück von mir


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



espelkamper schrieb:


> Ne dann hab ich doch 20 € Verlusst gemacht.
> Dann kauf ich mir lieber was bei Askarie und verkaufe es Mindestens für das gleiche bei Ebay...Was würdet ihr mir da für einen Artikel raten?Mfg espelkamper


 
wenn da 120 bei ebay rumkommen hast du dann noch Glück gehabt denke ich .... :m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Im moment haben die das Capligt für 2,95 im Angebot. Ich würde 40 St kaufe, und die bei ebay wieder für 5,-/St. verkaufen....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

espelkamper@ was bei ebay immer gut weg geht sind  die Us Baitrunner von Shimano   oder von Vox das presentansions set der Euro Swinger.

Aber lieber erfüllst du dir  ein kleinen angeltraum von dem Geld (ne Rute ) oder so, da hast du glaube ich mehr davon


----------



## Lorenz (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Kauf dir bitte 2 Rhino DF Big Fish in 3m!!


...die ich mir dann günstig ersteigern kann! 





*Wer kauft bei ebay Sachen die es für den selben Preis im Handel gibt? *
Von ein paar Ausnahmen abgesehen (wenn man beim selben Anbieter ein Schnäppchen gemacht hat und die Sachen sowieso braucht,oder wegen der Auswahl oder so)...


*Vielleicht hast du aber auch Glück! *
Es gibt doch noch die Rabattaktion bei Askari? Wenn das in Verbindung mit den Wochenangeboten/Schnäppchen auch geht,dann könnte es funzen! Vielleicht kriegst du wirklich mehr als den eigentlichen Gutscheinwert heraus! |rolleyes#c
Das kann man nicht vorraussehen!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Hallo Espelkamper,

Du bist ja ein ganz Ausgebuffter! #d
Ich hätte da einen super Tip, der bringt sicher so 20 bis 25 Schlaumeier-Euro Extraprofit!
Problem für Dich: Der Tip kostet 30 Euro (Freundschaftspreis).


----------



## MefoProf (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



espelkamper schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!:q
> Ich habe einen Askari Gutschein von 140 € geschenkt bekommen!Aber ich möchte bei Askari nichts Bestellen da ich Zuzeit PLeite bin möchte ich lieber Geld haben...Also müsste ich mir was bei Askari kaufen was ich für das gleiche oder sogar für mehr Geld bei Ebay verkaufen kann!Meine Frage was würdet ihr euch bei Askari hollen um es bei Ebay wieder zur verkaufen?
> Tut mir Leid die Frage ist vieleicht ein bisel Dumm aber ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir bei dem Problem helfen könnet!Allen ein Frohes Gesundes Neues Jahr!Mfg Espelkamper #6




Wer aus einem 140 Eurogutschein 160 Euro macht, dürfte eigentlich nicht Pleite sein |kopfkrat. Jeden Tag drei solcher Aktionen und du hast ein Nettoeinkommen von knapp 2000 Euro :g. Viel Glück!


----------



## Funky73 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Also,wenn du 120€ dafür bekommst für den Gutschein ,kannst du doch froh sein.Denn überlege mal,wo du den Gutschein nicht hattest,war genauso ebbe in deiner Tasche,somit hast du 120 Cash .Besser als Nix oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## peterws (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Jede Wette, das man aus einem 140€ Askari-Gutschein, mit Hilfe von E-Bay, keine 160€ machen kann!


----------



## Mendener (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



peterws schrieb:


> Jede Wette, das man aus einem 140€ Askari-Gutschein, mit Hilfe von E-Bay, keine 160€ machen kann!




Klar, vor allem weil die zur Zeit 15% auf alles geben ... stand gestern im Newsletter |supergri


----------



## Blackshark91 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

gab sogar vor ein paar tagen 20% da hättest du das locker mit den 160 Euro geschafft


----------



## Lorenz (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



Blackshark91 schrieb:


> gab sogar vor ein paar tagen 20% da hättest du das locker mit den 160 Euro geschafft




Man muss aber jemand finden der den "normalpreis" für das Produkt zahlt!


Privatverkauf,keine Garantie/Rückgabe,gleicher Preis...wieso dann nicht gleich in nem Onlineshop kaufen? 

Naja...soviel Gedanken machen sich manche halt nicht.Wenn ein paar davon auf sein Angebot stoßen und sich gegenseitig hochhandeln,dann kann das gut gehen!


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Holst Du halt einfach was für 140€ um den Gutschein einzulösen und gibst es innerhalb 14 Tagen gegen Kohle zurück. Da können die sich nicht rauswinden... :m


----------



## mlkzander (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

ebay gebühren und askari porto abgezogen........
naja da muss er schon ein paar deppen finden um aus 140€ 160€ zu machen
schnäpchenjäger kennen askari sicher auch und vergleichen 
die zeiten der ganz dämlichen bei ebay sind längst vorbei


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



peterws schrieb:


> Jede Wette, das man aus einem 140€ Askari-Gutschein, mit Hilfe von E-Bay, keine 160€ machen kann!


 
Die Wette würde ich eingehen......:m


----------



## mlkzander (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Holst Du halt einfach was für 140€ um den Gutschein einzulösen und gibst es innerhalb 14 Tagen gegen Kohle zurück. Da können die sich nicht rauswinden... :m



die beste idee überhaupt
habe mal ne anfrage an askari gestartet
mal sehn was sie antworten

Orginalmail:

 Hallo,
  ich habe einen Gutschein über 140€.
  Mein Bedarf an Angelsachen ist zur Zeit aber gedeckt
  und ich bin chronisch Pleite.
  Kann ich den Gutschein direkt auszahlen lassen oder muss
  ich etwas bestellen und das dann innerhalb
  14 Tagen gegen Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises
  zurücksenden?
  Währe ja ein kostenintensiver Umweg für Sie.
  Ist dann eine Direktwandlung nicht besser?


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

@mlkzander

Keine Bange die machen es sich gerne schwer, wo es anders auch leicht geht...


----------



## hotte50 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> die beste idee überhaupt
> habe mal ne anfrage an askari gestartet
> mal sehn was sie antworten
> 
> ...



Na Ihr seid ja ein paar ganz schlaue.....was ist denn, wenn Askari lediglich eine Gutschrift herausgibt.....erst Recht nachdem Sie nun aufgrund der email vorgewarnt sind....|rolleyes

wenn es heißt, das Geschenkgutscheine nicht ausgezahlt werden, so gilt dies natürlich auch für die Warenrückgabe (sofern gesetzlich nichts dagegen spricht)


----------



## serge7 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Mal ein anderer Aspekt:

Vielleicht hat Dir derjenige, der Dir den Gutschein geschenkt hat, ihn Dir gerade deshalb geschenkt damit Du das Geld nicht irgendwie anders "verballerst"...|supergri

Hach Freunde, das Weihnachten heutzutage ist auch nich mehr das was es mal war. Da werden einfach gutgemeinte Geschenke mirnichts dirnichts in schnöden Mammon umgetauscht...tse tse tse #d


----------



## Ronen (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



> Da werden einfach gutgemeinte Geschenke mirnichts dirnichts in schnöden Mammon umgetauscht...



Undank ist der Welten Lohn!

Für mich auch unverständlich dieses Verhalten... aber jeder wie er es mag!


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



hotte50 schrieb:


> wenn es heißt, das Geschenkgutscheine nicht ausgezahlt werden, so gilt dies natürlich auch für die Warenrückgabe *(sofern gesetzlich nichts dagegen spricht)*


Genau das ist der Punkt Hotte und eigene Regeln können sie diesbezüglich auch nicht aufstellen! Da isser wieder der Rechtsstaat... |bigeyes


----------



## mlkzander (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

ist doch mehr spass an der sache und die mail ist mehr als gag gemeint
lasst ihn doch, vieleicht hat er andere interessen von dem der/die
schenker/in noch gar nichts ahnt


----------



## mlkzander (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

hier die antwort von askari:

[FONT=&quot]vielen Dank für Ihre email.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Über unseren Versandhandel bieten wir keine Gutscheine an, so dass[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]auch kein Einlösen in unserem Hause möglich ist.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Gutscheine erhalten Sie lediglich in unseren Fachmärkten in[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Deutschland.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dort ist keine Auszahlung des Gutscheinbetrages möglich.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bei einem Kauf und anschließender Rückgabe erfolgt eine erneute[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gutschrift bzw. ein Umtausch in neue Ware.[/FONT]


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



> [FONT=&quot]Bei einem Kauf und anschließender Rückgabe erfolgt eine erneute[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Gutschrift bzw. ein Umtausch in neue Ware.[/FONT]


Ist laut Verbraucherrecht leider nicht drin, da haben sie sich geschnitten...


----------



## hotte50 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Über unseren Versandhandel bieten wir keine Gutscheine an, so dass[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]auch kein Einlösen in unserem Hause möglich ist.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Gutscheine erhalten Sie lediglich in unseren Fachmärkten in[/FONT]
> ...



genauso ist es !

Grundsätzlich sind Händler nicht verpflichtet, Geschenkgutscheine in Bargeld einzulösen. Auch nicht bei einem Umtausch. Dafür gibt es eindeutige Rechtsgrundlagen.


----------



## Buster (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

Ich habe zu meinem Geburtstag auch eine Geldsammlung meiner Freunde bekommen die ich in Angelutensilien umwandeln sollte. Auch wenn ich nicht gerade üppig mit Euronen gesegnet bin so kam mir nie der Gedanke das Geld für anderes auszugeben.
Und jedes mal wenn ich nun meine Angelsachen packe und beim Angeln bin freu ich mich darüber das meine Rutentaschen und einiges anderes Zubehör so hübsch neu vor sich hin strahlen - denn ich weiß das ich mir so etwas nicht von meinem "eigenen" Geld gegönnt hätte.

So hab ich quasi meine Freunde immer beim Angeln dabei (und zwar ohne das jemand übers Wetter nörgelt  )

Und ist das nicht der eigentliche Sinn eines Geschenks ?!?


----------



## magic feeder (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

So hab ich quasi meine Freunde immer beim Angeln dabei (und zwar ohne das jemand übers Wetter nörgelt  )

Und ist das nicht der eigentliche Sinn eines Geschenks ?!?

@ buster

das hast du schön gesagt und genauso sehe ich die sache auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



Funky73 schrieb:


> Also,wenn du 120€ dafür bekommst für den Gutschein ,kannst du doch froh sein.Denn überlege mal,wo du den Gutschein nicht hattest,war genauso ebbe in deiner Tasche,somit hast du 120 Cash .Besser als Nix oder?|kopfkrat


 
ganz genau


----------



## espelkamper (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Holst Du halt einfach was für 140€ um den Gutschein einzulösen und gibst es innerhalb 14 Tagen gegen Kohle zurück. Da können die sich nicht rauswinden... :m


 
SuPerrrrrrrrr Idee!


----------



## uwe763 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*

hallo zusammen,

für mich gibt es auch nur diese eine lösung, ware bestellen, zurück damit wegen nichtgefallen und das geld bekommen. auf der anderen seite wäre ich hocherfreut über so einen gutschein gewesen. aber jeder so wie er es will.

PS: gefällt mir, dass der zanderjäger wieder aktiv da ist!

gruß uwe


----------



## donlotis (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was Kaufen für den Askari Gutschein?*



espelkamper schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!:q
> Ich habe einen Askari Gutschein von 140 € geschenkt bekommen!Aber ich möchte bei Askari nichts Bestellen da ich Zuzeit PLeite bin möchte ich lieber Geld haben...



Ich biete Dir pauschal 100 Euronen für Deinen 140-Euronen-Gutschein. |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------

